# Hevi-steel Users?



## chuck stemig (Jul 23, 2005)

I've tried this stuff this year and really like it. It patterns really nice with a modified extended tube, and sends the load out further than typical steel factory loads. At $20.00 per box, it is reasonably priced.


----------

